# Looking for a 100% TDM lease or like minded partner in finding property in a trophy c



## captainwinger (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking to either join an existing 100% TDM club with plenty of property and low member numbers, or for a partner in finding a property to lease in a trophy producing county. 
I am a 100% TDM hunter who appreciates hunting mature bucks according to age class (5 y/o or older) rather than any type of antler restrictions. I am waaaay past the killing stage and have plenty of experience/knowledge in bringing  properties and bucks to their maximum potential.  
Looking to hunt with dedicated hunters that share common interests and goals of growing and hunting fully mature bucks. My $$ limit is solid..
Please p.m. any interest or info.
Nick
    ******** Will also consider trading a equal membership for hunting the 1K acre farm that I currently trophy manage in Bulloch co.. For having coastal genetics the property is well above average in numbers of fully mature bucks. Some weigh 200 plus and average 120's to high 130's with lots of mass. The property is layed out and hunts like a midwest farm with agriculture fields mixed in with creek bottoms, ponds, bedding area's, and planted pine. It's not uncommon to see 20 plus deer per sit. I don't know the exact buck to doe ratio but seeing and hearing bucks fighting and multiple bucks running doe's during pre-rut and rut is very regular. Seeing several bucks per sit outside of the rut is also common. The property is unmollested and top notch but as I stated the only drawback is the coastal genetics. There might be one deer on the property that will hit 140 this upcomming season. Fingers are crossed! The pre-rut and rut start in early Oct. and end around the beginning of Nov. Perfect for someone with property having a November rut and with zero interest in killing anything other than fully mature bucks. There are no excuses on this property and invited guest's are doe only. **********


----------



## papa_stump (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pm*

PM sent


----------



## uturn (Dec 7, 2012)

Archery Only ??


----------



## captainwinger (Mar 17, 2013)

Ttt


----------

